# US Games Day 2011 - Black Library Q&A



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

ok, folks, please enjoy the Q&A session with the Black Library authors, and Vince Rospond (US Sales Head). The only video taken of this seminar was taken by me, so you can't find this anywhere else. 

I shall include the show notes under the video for your convenience.






The Black Library Q&A Session from Games Workshop's US Games Day. Donald E. Stephens Convention Center, Chicago Illinois. July 30th, 2011

Shot by: David "Commissar" Ploss for www.TheFoundingFields.com and Black Library.

SHOW NOTES:

0:00-0:10:00 - Pregame debauchery (not really debauchery...)

1:22:00 - New and Noteworthy titles. Spotlight on BL features.

4:20:00 - Author Introductions

4:35:00 - Question 1: Availability of BL Books on Kindle and other various devices.

5:20:00 - Question 2: Upcoming Print on Demand titles?

7:10:00 - Question 3: GD first-timer inquires which Books/series each author has written, then asks them to pick their favorite book!

12:20:00 - Question 4: Possible secrets revealed soon in the Horus Heresy sereis?

13:20:00 - Question 5: If you could have miniatures made of any of your characters, which would you choose?

14:30:00 - Question 6: Are there any plans for future Black Library inspired miniatures?

15:25:00 - Question 7: As BL authors, do you get to pick what you write about?

20:10:00 - Question 8: Anything you can say about continuations of the Dark Angels storyline? (Horus Heresy)

21:38:00 - Question 9: Whom do you reference based on precedence regarding writing about various factions?

24:35:00 - Question 10: Where does Deliverance Lost fit into the timeline of the Horus Heresy series?

27:11:00 - Question 11: Is there interaction between BL authors and the codex writers/game developers?

32:15:00 - Question 12: Has anyone had a plot idea get flat-out rejected?

37:21:00 - Question 13: Is there any bit from the back-catalogue you would like to revisit or expand upon?

39:25:00 - Question 14: Are there attempts to line up the releases of books with releases on the hobby side?

42: 34:00 - Question 15: Deadlines? Good or Bad?

44:50:00 - Question 16: Any hints of Clint breaking into 40k more soundly?

45:44:00 - Question 17: Any chance of a novelization of the Space Marines video game from THQ?

47:35:00 - Question 18: What sort of sources do you use as reference material/inspiration for your books?

51:00:00 thru. End Credits

thanks for watching! i hope you enjoyed it!

--------

feel free to discuss anything you hear within. 

CP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ah, been waiting for ages. *gets the head set and coffee*


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

51 minutes and nobody asked them when the HH series will jog on to the parts we want to read about


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> 51 minutes and nobody asked them when the HH series will jog on to the parts we want to read about


it wasn't a direct question. but the subject of continuity in the "Deliverance Lost" question that i asked, does bring that up. skip to that part, and i think your question will be answered.

CP


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> it wasn't a direct question. but the subject of continuity in the "Deliverance Lost" question that i asked, does bring that up. skip to that part, and i think your question will be answered.
> 
> CP


ahh i see, trust a heretic to ask the important questions and film it too!
kudos to you ploss


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> ahh i see, trust a heretic to ask the important questions and film it too!
> kudos to you ploss


hahaha.  :drinks:

CP

lol yeah, just in case they try and say no, i've got proof. lol


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

my favorite part is towards the beginning while Nick is gone. 

Vince: "We'll just give Mr. Kyme a few minutes to get back."

Gav: "He's only got little legs..."

It's hard to hear, but you'll catch it, then He leans over and explains it to Mike. lolz


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

not many replies to this huh? interesting, i thought you all would eat this up? lol

CP


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Forums ain't been busy today. Interesting how the Raven Guard is having a mini series of it's own though. Wonder if there's going to be any actual combat in Deliverance Lost though.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Was it the Raven Guard or the Dark Angels? I though Gav said that the DA are getting their own series outside the HH??


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I was on about the Raven's Flight, Face of Treachery and Deliverance Lost. It's sort of a mini series following the Raven Guard's attempt to flee from the massacre.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I was on about the Raven's Flight, Face of Treachery and Deliverance Lost. It's sort of a mini series following the Raven Guard's attempt to flee from the massacre.


aye, i had that same hunch too, but i wanted to ask the question so that Gav could confirm it. 

CP


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

ooooh, look forward to watching this one you semi-famous 40k interlect you


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

lol enjoy. 

CP


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I was on about the Raven's Flight, Face of Treachery and Deliverance Lost. It's sort of a mini series following the Raven Guard's attempt to flee from the massacre.


Got it now. So the Dark Angels are getting a series for themselves....,maybe we'll see the mysterious Cypher!! I loved adding him and a squad of Fallen to the game back in the day ))


----------

